# UPDATE:  Blackstone griddle.....got the 28"



## Headshot (Mar 3, 2020)

Any differences in the Blackstones sold at Walmart (Adventure Ready) and the ones not "Adventure Ready"?  (The Mrs. says I HAVE to upgrade from the 17" griddle to a 28" griddle for the house.)  Thanks!


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't know about your question but I just went by my local WM and the choices have got me in a tither.
I was ready to buy the standard 36" one but I came home empty handed and confused.
Which one do I get?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 3, 2020)

Headshot said:


> Any differences in the Blackstones sold at Walmart (Adventure Ready) and the ones not "Adventure Ready"?  (The Mrs. says I HAVE to upgrade from the 17" griddle to a 28" griddle for the house.)  Thanks!



Get the 36".  You will be glad you did.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 3, 2020)

Hilsman said:


> Get the 36".  You will be glad you did.


I would love to have a 36" griddle but we only have space for the 28".  Takin' what I can get.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2020)

Headshot said:


> I would love to have a 36" griddle but we only have space for the 28".  Takin' what I can get.



Make a bigger hole and get the 48" Blackstone. You won't regret it.


----------



## pop pop jones (Mar 3, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> I don't know about your question but I just went by my local WM and the choices have got me in a tither.
> I was ready to buy the standard 36" one but I came home empty handed and confused.
> Which one do I get?


Empty handed, or dazed and amazed? Think of it like you would a boat. You ever heard someone say, dang I wish I'd of gotten a smaller boat.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 3, 2020)

pop pop jones said:


> Empty handed, or dazed and amazed? Think of it like you would a boat. You ever heard someone say, dang I wish I'd of gotten a smaller boat.


Yes, I'm solid on the 36", I think.
But have you seen the air fryer one? Or the one with the oil fryer on the side? 
Or the one with the stainless front and the hinged top? Or the one with the charcoal on one side and gas on the other? Or the pizza oven?
I'm  still in a tither.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm asking then is a Blackstone a Blackstone whether it is sold at Walmart as Adventure Ready or a Blackstone from another store?  Any difference in quality?


----------



## pop pop jones (Mar 3, 2020)

I glad I got both of mine 3 and 5 years ago. 

Haven't been looking since. Good luck to you. Like a kid in a candy store, to many choices.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2020)

Headshot said:


> I'm asking then is a Blackstone a Blackstone whether it is sold at Walmart as Adventure Ready or a Blackstone from another store?  Any difference in quality?



some of the other items they sell have different SKUs or a difference in the part number.  If it was the same part number at both places I would think they were the same.  A quick look and I only find the "Adventure Ready" a couple of places.  It just seems that model is more compact for transporting.


----------



## Head East (Mar 3, 2020)

I have an adventure ready. Think it’s the stand and the top that makes the adventure


----------



## Headshot (Mar 7, 2020)

Decided on the 28" (space limitations) rather than the 36".  Ordered Thursday from Amazon and it was delivered Friday am.  I think we are addicted:  17" at my camper, 17" at home -- to be handed off to one of my sons replaced by the 28".  Third Blackstone i have purchased since October 2019.  Seasoned....ready for a cookin'.


----------



## pine floor (Mar 7, 2020)

Pics,

PF


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 7, 2020)

Head East said:


> I have an adventure ready. Think it’s the stand and the top that makes the adventureView attachment 1005340



That's exactly what is the difference between the Adventure Ready and the standard Blackstone, it's more portable and is designed to be broken down and easily transported.  It also can utilize the small canisters of propane and is only 22 inches versus the 28 inch.  I am not sure of the output but I'm not sure it gets as hot as the 28 inch either.   

If I might make a suggestion to the OP, I just bought the Nexgrill griddle for my home as I took my Blackstone to my camp to utilize.  I bought the Nexgrill because it was only $150 and puts out more BTU's than the Blackstone and is slightly larger.  It also comes pre-seasoned.  So far I have enjoyed using it and it has worked flawlessly though it's only been about a month of usage so far.  Spend the extra $50 and go for the Nexgrill and I think you will find it more than satisfactory.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexgrill-2...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 7, 2020)

I have the 17 inch in my camper, and the 36 inch for the house.

They sure are handy and my wife doesn't mind me cooking instead of her.

Breakfast is real fast and easy on the holidays when the kids and grandkids are here.  If everyone shows up, there are 22 of us to feed.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 8, 2020)

Seasoned griddle and venison burgers....yum!


----------

